# Tracker morgage



## Teepee70 (11 Dec 2017)

Hi All,
I've been browsing threads on the tracker morgage issue.
I just wanted to let peopke know what I encountered as a single woman applying for a morgage with PTSB 2005.
I had a friend working in a bank and asked her for advice on different morgages; needless to say she advised on a tracker.
I asked  about been put on a tracker morgage  and was informed they weren't offering these morgages anymore.
I  was in a situation of ptsb been the only bank that would offer me a morgage at the time so did not question any further.


----------

